# Gourami's



## steve4fish (Feb 25, 2015)

I have 3 gold gourami's one is hiding. How do you tell the difference between male and female. Are they pairing and one get pushed out?
They are in a 20g long with lots of plants. If they are going to nest what do I need to do to help that?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Gold is a color varient of the blue "three spot" gourami. The dorsal fin of the male is long and pointed. Female is shorter and rounder. They get around 6 inches long. A 20 is minimum size for one.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

An image for discussion. Maybe it's a male. I think.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like you may have two pairing up and the odd fish out-most likely a male-is backed into a corner. I'm sure by now the odd fish has passed due to stress.


----------

